# Yard speakers



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Good evening everyone--

Can someone tell me how to connect my home theater system (which has a cd player input also) so I can play the music/soundtrack/program outside thru a couple of "rock type" speakers for yard and street parties (now that it is getting cooler here in Florida)? My home theater amp is a KLH5100, and rocks the house, but I dont want it rocking the house in stereo while the party is restreicted to outside...if you know what I mean (crowds normally gather around the music). What specifically do I need to make this work?

Thanks for any help ya'll can provide!

:bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gary$1n2 said:


> ...Can someone tell me how to connect my home theater system (which has a cd player input also) so I can play the music/soundtrack/program outside thru a couple of "rock type" speakers for yard and street parties ....What specifically do I need to make this work??...:bigsmile:


I tried to take a look of your receiver online but I couldn't find it ...:scratch::scratch:

What I have done at home is to get a speaker selector www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=speaker selector&origkw=speaker selector&sr=1 ... I think is the easy way.

I'm sure that others will have better options ... but it will depend on what you have connected to the receiver, what are you planing to use to play the music (you mentioned CD player, I'm not sure if you already have a DVD player in the system; some can also play CD's).

Like I said, this is an easy way, I have two selectors at home running 7 pairs of speakers (not including the HT speakers, they're in a separate room) ...:wave::wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

TY for the reply...I can imagine its some sort of splitter, so even configuring one with electronic parts is not that far off, but I was wondering if something like this is commercially available. I work in high end homes in Florida, so they have something in their system that can isolate particular music system, instead of having it play everywhere....am I making any sense? LOL


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that a 5.1 receiver? If so, doesn't it have an A/B switch? You'd hook up the exterior speakers to the B jacks on the back.

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Your receiver is going to have to have a Zone 2 on it so that you can control that zone independently of your main zone.... or as mech suggest, an A/B speaker selector. Short of those two options on your receiver, the next best thing is a speaker selector, such as what David suggested.

You could also pick up an inexpensive second receiver for around 100 bucks... something like this Sherwood 100wpc receiver.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> but I was wondering if something like this is commercially available.


Possibly, but you don’t need anything like that for your application. The speaker selector David recommended will work fine, since all you want to do is have music one place or the other.



> I work in high end homes in Florida, so they have something in their system that can isolate particular music system, instead of having it play everywhere....


Those are very sophisticated and expensive systems. For what you’re wanting to do, the speaker selector will work fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

